# Jack Plane



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

I was given a "jack" plane, the blade has a few nicks in it and is dull. How would i go about fixing/sharpening the blade?


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

gbftats,
There are several ways you can go about this. Almost every woodworker has his/her preferred method but for sharpening (honing) water stones, oil stones, sand paper, and diamond plates all work. 

You mentioned your blade had nicks. To remove the nicks you need to grind the nicks away but maintain the original factory bevel, usually 25 degrees. You can do with a high speed grinder (not advised for fear of over heating the blade), slow speed grinder, water wheel grinder, coarse diamond plate, or 80 -150 grit sand paper. You then hone after the grind. There are numerous sources on the web for good information. Here's a short you tube video on honing with water stones.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

hay i resemble that remark lol.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

You need to make it easy .It is better to sharpen little and often than just once in a while .
Grind the bevel at the back of the plane iron with a grinding wheel taking care not to get the metal too hot .Finish off with a cloth wheel. Search youtube their are many videos on this subject,find one that uses the tools you have got.If you need to purchase a cloth wheel with abrasive is not expensive and is very easy to use.
Good luck.
Anselm.


----------



## gbftats (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I was able to borrow a set of honing block. A couple hours later i had a like new blade that works like a charm.


----------

